# New Mexico Philharmonic



## SarahNorthman

Okay so for my Music Theory class we are required to attend one concert. There are two suggestions to choose from

http://nmphil.org/calendars/zoo-con...ou-saturday-may-16-2015-8pm-rio-grande-zoo-2/

and:
http://nmphil.org/menus/zoo-concert-stars-stripes-forever-saturday-may-23-2015-8pm-rio-grande-zoo/

I am more likely to attend the Stars and Stripes forever for Memorial day. I wouldn't mind attending the first one which is An American in Paris. Rhapsody in Blue. Crazy for You. I just wish I could get into it as I've heard the music before. Any suggestions on how I can ween myself onto this particular kind of music?


----------



## Triplets

Are these two Concerts your only choices?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Triplets said:


> Are these two Concerts your only choices?


according to my teacher they are. Its unfortunate. I will have to ask her more about it. She said something classical for sure.


----------



## Triplets

No offense to Gershwin or Sousa, but they are not really core Classical, although highly enjoyable. I would pick the Gershwin.


----------



## Kivimees

I agree with Triplets.

(The picnic basket sounds nice too!)


----------



## SarahNorthman

Triplets said:


> No offense to Gershwin or Sousa, but they are not really core Classical, although highly enjoyable. I would pick the Gershwin.





Kivimees said:


> I agree with Triplets.
> 
> (The picnic basket sounds nice too!)


To be completely honest I am not particularly thrilled with the selection myself. But I am more inclined to go with Sousa. Gershwin's stuff really isn't up my alley. I will be emailing her to see if I can select something else. And forgive me for saying, the time periods of the music she selected don't seem to fall into the....how do I say it, well time frames she has listed. But I will have to make due I suppose.


----------



## ptr

Quite agree with Triplet as well, seems like NMPo don't have a very wide selection of concerts to choose from in the near future (besides these two)!

/ptr


----------



## Radames

SarahNorthman said:


> according to my teacher they are. Its unfortunate. I will have to ask her more about it. She said something classical for sure.


I think Gershwin is a lot more classical than Sousa.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay so I have found a few other concerts I can go to.

there is First United Methodist Church Presents: Mozart's Mass in C Minor
http://www.fumconline.org/files/announcements.pdf

there is also a couple concerts by the Albuquerque symphony this weekend and these two:

https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-17-2015/ 
https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-24-2015/

I will pay good money to attend that Mozart mass though.


----------



## Triplets

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay so I have found a few other concerts I can go to.
> 
> there is First United Methodist Church Presents: Mozart's Mass in C Minor
> http://www.fumconline.org/files/announcements.pdf
> 
> there is also a couple concerts by the Albuquerque symphony this weekend and these two:
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-17-2015/
> https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-24-2015/
> 
> I will pay good money to attend that Mozart mass though.


The Mozart Mass would get my vote, but actually the Gershwin is starting to look pretty good. Gershwin has always existed 
comfortably in bot the "popular" and "classical" world. The divisons between the two haven't always been as rigid as we make them to be now


----------



## ptr

Ain't the Mozart very much within Your comfort zone? Will hearing it (again) help furthering Your studies in music theory?

Myself I would have chosen the Percussion/Violin recital any day of the week! (When I was at University, all students at the departments of music and musicology had free access to the concerts/opera in town (the seats that where not sold 30Mins before the concerts), something the departments had negotiated for, they even issued a pass to use with Your student ID.. I heard at least 5 concerts a week 9 months of the year for the 5 years I was at University because of this scheme, a very important experience for me)

/ptr


----------



## Radames

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay so I have found a few other concerts I can go to.
> 
> there is First United Methodist Church Presents: Mozart's Mass in C Minor
> http://www.fumconline.org/files/announcements.pdf
> 
> there is also a couple concerts by the Albuquerque symphony this weekend and these two:
> 
> https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-17-2015/
> https://www.chatterabq.org/product/may-24-2015/
> 
> I will pay good money to attend that Mozart mass though.


You can't get more classical than Mozart. I really like Gershwin though. Too bad they aren't doing the Cuban Overture. I love the Cuban Overture.


----------



## Ukko

Sousa ain't classical, but if you expect to enjoy it, go. Nice Memorial Day thing, anyway.

NM really ought to be featuring Ives, but it is what it is.


----------



## Baregrass

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay so for my Music Theory class we are required to attend one concert. There are two suggestions to choose from
> 
> http://nmphil.org/calendars/zoo-con...ou-saturday-may-16-2015-8pm-rio-grande-zoo-2/
> 
> and:
> http://nmphil.org/menus/zoo-concert-stars-stripes-forever-saturday-may-23-2015-8pm-rio-grande-zoo/
> 
> I am more likely to attend the Stars and Stripes forever for Memorial day. I wouldn't mind attending the first one which is An American in Paris. Rhapsody in Blue. Crazy for You. I just wish I could get into it as I've heard the music before. Any suggestions on how I can ween myself onto this particular kind of music?


Is the Albuquerque Symphony still in business?


----------



## Baregrass

Baregrass said:


> Is the Albuquerque Symphony still in business?


Answering my own question and it is except it is the Albuquerque Philharmonic.

http://nmapo.org/2012-2013_season


----------

